# Horror Fans - Violinists



## Smikes77 (May 9, 2021)

Hi

I have been asked to score a horror film in the which the director (who can`t reference any scores for me to listen to because he doesn`t know any) wants a solo violin as the lead instrument, no piano, gregorian chants. Personally, I would prefer to use the medieval instruments as they are a little 'less polished' and more raw in their timbre. If I can`t go for these instruments and he insists on me using a violin...

I only recall Drag Me To Hell as a soundtrack with a solo violin lead (and that`s 'a bit too Danny Elfman').

Does anyone recall any?


----------



## Elrik Settee (May 9, 2021)

Don't let that restrict you. Choose any score as reference that has any solo lead plus the gregs.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (May 9, 2021)

You might want to check out Raven Chronicles. They typically do horror styles with solo violin.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (May 10, 2021)

The Village used solo violin, but I'm not sure if it really is classified as a horror film, even though it kind of was and marketed as such. Roque Banos comes to mind for horror strings (still more orchestral than solo). Some interesting aleatoric stuff and techniques there from what I recall. No direct references really come to mind though. Maybe something like The Machinist or Thirst (some exposed solo stuff, mostly winds, if you consider "leads").


----------



## davidson (May 10, 2021)

Something like this?


----------



## Smikes77 (May 10, 2021)

davidson said:


> Something like this?



Funnily enough, I only watched this a couple of weeks ago. Brilliant stuff. Thank you! Do you think violins untamed would be a good library for this?


----------



## davidson (May 10, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Funnily enough, I only watched this a couple of weeks ago. Brilliant stuff. Thank you! Do you think violins untamed would be a good library for this?


For the textures, definitely (or viola untamed), but there's no legato in the untamed series. For the violin 'melody', I'd go with bohemian violin. Both libraries have that raw string sound.


----------



## Smikes77 (May 10, 2021)

davidson said:


> For the textures, definitely (or viola untamed), but there's no legato in the untamed series. For the violin 'melody', I'd go with bohemian violin. Both libraries have that raw string sound.


Awesome, thanks! I don`t have the budget for Bo Violin at the moment. I do have Friedlander though...


----------



## Mike Fox (May 10, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> Funnily enough, I only watched this a couple of weeks ago. Brilliant stuff. Thank you! Do you think violins untamed would be a good library for this?


I’d get something like Tundra for background textures, then layer a more traditional/playable violin on top if you need a melody or something with more structure. Any violin will work for that.

But If you need a playable violin with a more melancholy/haunting tone, then check out Macabre Solo Strings from Strezov.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 10, 2021)

I think you could get fairly close with free stuff from pianobook:
- https://www.pianobook.co.uk/library/category/stringed-instruments/


----------

